# Navarre Bch Wed, 1/28



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

thought the surf would be up and I was not disappointed.. I could hear it crashing when I stepped from the car at 8am and knew it would be a good day...



headed E. fishing deeper holes and found a nice Pompano within half an hour.. as well as a few fleas and a couple puppy drum.. 



figured the fish would be hesitant to cross the bar near low tide with the waves beating the bar.. so I continued E and caught a couple more Pompano and a Redfish in another hole.. it was within the slot but I figured the Pompano might consume my cooler and released the Red..



next hole looked great.. no Pompano but had a Redfish on all three rods at once.. 2 slot.. 1 over... all released..



on the way back the wind had shifted thru the West and now N... made casting easier.. the tide was beginning to come in and I found a couple Pompano in one hole.. and then another in the next...



I did not see any other fishermen..



I found loads of sandfleas on a soft sand beach shielded from the bigger waves.. actually brought back a pint to the freezer..



the Pompano were larger than normal.. 3 x 15" and a couple 14"... the smaller one was still over 12".. I did throw back one just a hair under 11"



it was a nice day and I never saw rain.. mid-March will yield quicker catches but that's 6 wks out... 



until then I will fish when the surf is churning...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like I need to get out there!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

oh.. I began the day with one florescent orange bead on one hook of each rig... I noticed the first two Pompano bit that bait.. so I put a bead on each dropper..



after 3 fish I placed pearl pink beads on one of the rigs just for a test... that rig caught the next two fish...



I have always felt that color is useful in slow fishing and rough conditions... but it is just an opinion... it certainly doesn't scare the fish away..


----------



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

Super report. Sure makes me want to go try it. Probably best to wait until this front gets by. Were those holes you mentioned through the bar or on the inside?


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I look for holes that 'push the bar out'... these outflows vary in size and depth.. I look for something deep enough for the fish to travel in and out freely thru the bar.. 



I am after lots of water movement.. and try to be careful with my casts... it is not enough to cast deep and long... look for ledges near wave breaks and rips.. in rough conditions it is a challenge but still important to accurately cast.. better to get it placed correctly with a few attempts than sit for hours with no bites..



and don't be afraid to move.. sometimes smaller cuts yield the fish



check your bait regularly.. if you aren't getting bites there may be weeds or bait robbers



it's all about increasing my odds for luck.. and I usually find it


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

What part of the beach were the fleas in? I waded the other day out to over my knees on the first bar here in Crystal Beach, didnt get a thing. Or are they closer to the shore? 

Thanks for the tips, appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Impressive report for January! Any pics???


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I find fleas where there is soft sand... and easiest to catch where there are few shells.. in light surf the fleas this time of the year are on the lip.. 



when the surf is ripping like yesterday they are in some and easiest to find dragging my rake as I walk down the beach.. I check the rake often to notice the catch.. if I find a flea.. there are often more in the area... I usually luck up and walk on a pod of fleas on the surface.. then rake like it's feeding time... I also spot the pods when I get a glimpse of clear water... generally this is a soft sandy beach ledge with subsided wave activity because of a close bar that blocks heavy surf.... they are spooked easily so I approach quickly with an eye to the timing of wave periods.. and make my digs with the rake



oh.. I did get wet yesterday.. catching bait and casting.. hard to avoid with the surf blasting like it was..


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

very good report, thanks man!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report...Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info, will keep looking for some fleas here


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't wait to get out on the surf!


----------

